# Business purchase Phuket - Nai Yang Beach



## AussieSteve (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Guys, this is my first post so please excuse any slip ups. I have visited Thailand twice now and the last time I fell in love with the place and the people and now intend to move from Australia to Thailand.

I want to purchase a business called the Siam Beach Club, on Nai Yang Beach on Phuket and was hoping someone had some information on it as you can't always believe the hype on the ads.

Thank you.

Steve


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

hi
Am familiar with Nai Yang and Srinath National Park, thaough have never been to any restaurant there (we moved from Phuket 3yrs ago) - and the one you mention - has only been open for about 10 weeks according to this article - odd to sell after one brief high season I'd have thought?

as article mentions there have been many issues, protests about resorts encroaching onto land designated as National Park though this one _appears_ ok according to that news item. 

As with any business venture - caution.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Highlighting the risks, and corruption involved, in resort developments -this article focuses on the Nai Yang area, Phuket

edits from: 


> *Nine owners charged with encroaching Phuket park*
> 
> *The current owners of nine parcels of land along the northwest coast of Phuket have been charged by police with encroachment into Sirinart Marine National Park, a meeting at the park’s headquarters at Nai Yang Beach heard yesterday (February 28).*
> 
> ...


----------



## AussieSteve (Jan 31, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your original reply advising of the fact it was encroaching on national park land.
The follow up with the possible prosicutions really hits home. I had already advised the owner that I would not proceed thank goodness.

Steve


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

I just put this latest one here for future reference, a cautionary tale for anyone considering such a purchase.

It really does sound a (potential) nightmare; and one that could end in years of court hearings and associated costs.

There have been resorts bulldozed around Khao Yai National Park recently - I note that the man running this Phuket investigation is nicknamed '_The Demolisher_' which does not sound too encouraging.

As the article states, some of these dodgy land deals go back decades, however i guess they will say 'too bad' as it it's designated as within National Park boundaries, cannot have commercial operations there. 

It has happened nearer to us too, on Koh Samet late last year:



> On November 15 2012, Natural Resources and Environment Minister Preecha Rengsomboonsuk confirmed that authorities will demolish three illegal resorts in Koh Samet. The procedure will wait until the Legal Execution Department finishes putting up demolition notices at all of them. A court has already issued a verdict that the three resorts -- Ploy Samet Resort, Mook Samet and Unseen Resort -- encroached on Khao Lam Ya and Moo Koh Samet National Park.
> source


and (Phuket):



> As of now, 12 properties have been listed in the investigation and the latest news has a Government team of 366 investigators targeting nearly 600 hectares of island land. The original scope is now extending to other areas of Phuket reportedly now including Patong, Kalim, Kamala and Kathu. What is causing investors, property owners and the real estate sector concern is a wide-ranging threat of land title revocations.
> source


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

more on Phuket's land purchases

Thai Government Orders Investigation of All Phuket Property: Major Titles Probe Begins Next Week
Saturday, March 16, 2013

*PHUKET: All land titles on Phuket are to be reviewed in a major investigation to clarify property rights in advance of the Asean Economic Community in 2016, a leading official announced yesterday.*











Beachfront titles along Phuket's entire west coast are to be reexamined in every detail to save Phuket's popular destinations from illegal encroachers. 

Far from abandoning initial investigations into misappropriated national parkland and coastal reserves, the Thai Government is going to make its investigations complete and review all land titles.

One dramatic revelation followed another as the Permanent Secretary of the Interior Ministry, Pracha Rasopdee, led Phuket's Governor and other officials to suspicious sites on Phuket's west coast yesterday.

Investigations begin next week into all property titles, including the 174 condominium developments on Phuket.


----------

